# How Do I Smoke Corn???



## aj929rr (Nov 11, 2007)

A buddy of mine is a new smoker too. I told him to get on this forum. He's a little forgetful..... Anyway, he was wondering the best way to smoke corn on the cob? For how long?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 11, 2007)

look to your left!


http://www.wyntk.us/food/smoking-corn-on-the-cob.shtml


If they don't have husk's you can use foil.


*←*


----------



## natdiamond (Nov 11, 2007)

Peel back the husks, remove the silk, wrap a piece of bacon in a spiral around it. Put the husk back up around the bacon wrapped corn and smoke away! Use a loose piece of husk to tie a knot around the top to keep the husk on.


----------



## devolutionist (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's a post I did a while back on this topic... it's pretty easy to do.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------

